# This is one reason my wife does not hunt...



## noggin nocker (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah, that is one reason why I don't hunt too. That and snakes. yuck.


----------



## AbnormalEKG (Oct 4, 2010)

I saw a lot of those spiders, and overly enormous ones last weekend down at Beaver Dam WMA. I hate spiders.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 4, 2010)

But they taste so good in the early morning darkness!
Nice shot!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 4, 2010)

Neat shot!  I really like the contrast between the yellow, black, & green.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 4, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> But they taste so good in the early morning darkness!
> Nice shot!



Yep, nothing like a spider web across your face in the pre-dawn darkness!


----------



## quinn (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice way to wake up on the way to yer stand!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 4, 2010)

quinn said:


> Nice way to wake up on the way to yer stand!



Oh yeah! That jolt of adrenaline when I feel those 8 legs crawling across my head at 6am is just what I need.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 4, 2010)

I felt the goose bumps plenty of times and I haven't got use to it yet Great capture way to go


----------



## noggin nocker (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, ya gotta hate those spider webs in the face.....just curious though,  I understand that this spider is called a Banana Spider.  Is that correct? And are they native to central and south Georgia.  I have noticed what I call Writing Spiders or Garden Spiders that are similiar in size but have never seen these until the past couple of years. I will admit that I am not a Spideroligist though............


----------



## Hoss (Oct 4, 2010)

Fine capture.  At least that one is big enough to see as you are going through the woods, it's the smaller ones that I hate.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Oct 5, 2010)

Cause a man to beat himself, tryin to get em off you.


----------

